# Kink tail Question...



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's a question from a fellow breeder:

How is kinktail passed on to babies and is it safe to breed the sieblings that do not have kinked tails?

Thanks in advance


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

The Does can sometimes damage the tails or the babies themselves so not always born with that deformity the tail is an extention of the spine so it can effect the mouse in different ways also overcleaning from Mum can cause a bent tail when there pinkies. A kinked tail can be a hereditary deformity I think I read some where Its called ''neural tube defect'' and bolt mutation resembles a bolt of lightning .I wouldnt breed off kinked tails, I give mine away as pets I have had two pups with bent tales in the past or personally I would cull them.The resident vet or other breeders on the forum are very helpfull im sure they will comment if they read your post very interestiing too.


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi there, I had a pup that was born with a kinked tail, I remember reading that its something to do with a linkage on a chromosome, maybe 5. Cant quite remember, sorry. However I do remember reading the part where apparently the does reproductive organs are smaller than others without kinked tails and for bucks having abnormalities in the testicular area. Don't know if it helps but it was certainly interesting when I read it :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In very simple terms a kink in the tail is a deformity in the spinal cord, and it can be dangerous to breed mice with deformities.

Speaking personally, if it is not a rare and special mouse I wouldn't bother breeding from it since I can get better specimens without taking a risk. If it _is_ a particularly special mouse for some reason (ie of a variety that is not easily found) then I would take the risk, although if there are kittens with kinks or spinal deformities they'd be culled.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If they are born with straight tails and then get kinks, I will breed from mine. However if the kink is present at birth I would avoid, as the same gene can cause the same problem further up the spine, and then you have trouble!


----------

